# Armstrong Drywall Grid... Quikstix system



## PlasmaGuy (Jul 21, 2007)

Are there any members on this forum that have used this system.

I have a job that either requires a drop ceiling with acoustic panels or the quikstixs systems and install standard wallboard.

We will attaching the wooden I-beams... ductwork is in the way of a future recreation room.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Once, about 12 yrs ago.


We thought it would have been easier just framing drop ceilings after it was done.

If you did them all the time it would get easier. Good luck


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

We call it Rigid X.
Done enough of this stuff to reach here to the moon 100 times.
http://www.armstrong.com/commceilingsna/products/drywall-grid-systems-and-walls/_/N-l


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

PlasmaGuy said:


> Are there any members on this forum that have used this system.
> 
> I have a job that either requires a drop ceiling with acoustic panels or the quikstixs systems and install standard wallboard.
> 
> ...


 If an expensive tile is needed then go with the drywall ceiling on RMX. If the tile is cheap go with the grid and no drywall


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Do it all the time, extremely fast, I have easily done 3,000 ft/2 in a day. Let me tell you you don't want to hang ceilings that damn big. One you start hanging.....


----------

